# Katy Perry doing a rooftop photoshoot in Miami - 03.06.2011 - (x96)



## Kurupt (4 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Stefan102 (4 Juni 2011)

Thanks for the nice Shoots


----------



## syd67 (4 Juni 2011)

sehr schoenes shooting! danke fuers teilen


----------



## joergi (5 Juni 2011)

Coole Pics,Danke


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Juni 2011)

Endlich mal wieder was richtig schönes von ihr. Danke


----------



## hustler92 (5 Juni 2011)

Sind ihre geilen, dicken Titten eigentlich echt?


----------



## Karrel (5 Juni 2011)

wow, ich wusste schon warum ich sie immer mega heiß finde!


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2011)

toller Körper


----------



## Duftpunk (5 Juni 2011)

great pics, thanks


----------



## Amazinking (6 Juni 2011)

Sehr geil, danke!


----------



## Q (6 Juni 2011)

really TOP these pictures  THX


----------



## toweye (6 Juni 2011)

super bilder, danke


----------



## heltinum (6 Juni 2011)

Cool - Danke


----------



## hansi189 (6 Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Juni 2011)

:thx:


----------



## bosomania (9 Juni 2011)

augenweide! B-)


----------



## Pruut (9 Juni 2011)

OMG :WOW: was für eine heisse Frau sie hat sowas von einem geilen body und nicht zu vergessen die mega hammer Brüste eigentlich rundum perfekt. 
:drip::drip::drip:

:thx:


----------



## Pruut (9 Juni 2011)

hustler92 schrieb:


> Sind ihre geilen, dicken Titten eigentlich echt?



Ja die sind aber sowas von echt :thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (9 Juni 2011)

heiß!1


----------

